# Ceiling in a hot tub room



## E&J Painting (Aug 3, 2010)

Customer wants just the ceiling painted in an addition where they've put a jacuzzi/hot tub. They're looking to sell their house. Currently it's a high gloss (?) white. Given the high humidity in the room, could I get away with sanding it and going over it with a ceiling white with a mildew additive?


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

yup that will work fine, i know SW harmony paint has antimicrobial properties that will resist the mildew


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I sould check to see if it is oil or not first. In areas of high humidity like that, i would not trust sanding alone but use a bonding primer as well if the gloss is oil. If it is latex, go ahead with sanding and painting.

I use something a step above a cheap flat ceiling paint in that area.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think I would use flat on it.


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I don't think I would use flat on it.


why?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Mirror paint.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mastr said:


> why?


moisture and condensation.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Zinsser Perma White egg or satin-it sticks and it stays


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Any Kitchen + Bath should be OK...Just make sure it's not going over oil.


----------



## c65jones (Mar 27, 2011)

A water-based epoxy would be a great option for this. Maybe sounds like a bit of overkill for a ceiling, but this is always a good idea on walls and ceilings in a high moisture room. The problem with this is most come in 2 gallon kits, and if you are only doing the ceiling, you will have some left over paint. Pricing may hurt your bid also, unless you can educate the customer on the benefits of the more expensive product. The other applications suggested above will probably work just fine also, this is just another suggestion.


----------



## kiloosmaladsa (Dec 14, 2021)

We are currently in process of building our hot tub “room”. We are enclosing a 8x24 porch…added four 4x2 awning windows, one 4x6 window (two doublehung) and one 6x8 french door. We plan to open all windows when we are in the tub. I think we are going with cedar paneling for the walls (1 wall is brick), ceiling is vinyl siding. The new room shares the hip roof with the house so attic is above ceiling. This is where the concern is….does anyone know how much humidity will be produced from the 325 gal tub at say 102 degrees? Is there a formula for this? Not sure what kind of exhaust fan to buy and if one is actually needed. P.s. No HVAC exists in this room. Advice or links to where I can find info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

kiloosmaladsa said:


> We are currently in process of building our hot tub “room”. We are enclosing a 8x24 porch…added four 4x2 awning windows, one 4x6 window (two doublehung) and one 6x8 french door. We plan to open all windows when we are in the tub. I think we are going with cedar paneling for the walls (1 wall is brick), ceiling is vinyl siding. The new room shares the hip roof with the house so attic is above ceiling. This is where the concern is….does anyone know how much humidity will be produced from the 325 gal tub at say 102 degrees? Is there a formula for this? Not sure what kind of exhaust fan to buy and if one is actually needed. P.s. No HVAC exists in this room. Advice or links to where I can find info is greatly appreciated.


This is a painting forum, not a hot tub forum. Call a hot tub store.


----------

